# اسماء جميع التخصصات الطبية بالانجليزية والعربية



## eng/dream (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اسماء التخصصات الطبية كلها بالانجليزية والعربية معلومة اعتقد لازم نكون عارفينها.....وبالرغم من كونها بسيطة لكن شخصيا لم اكن اعلم اسماء جميع التخصصات فقمت بتجميعها ....اتمنى ان تفيد

List of Medical Specialties _(1)_​ 
Category Name
English​Arabic​ 
Surgery 

Otolaryngology )ENT)
جراحة انف و أذن وحنجرة​
Orthopedics
جراحة عظام​
Vascular
جراحة أوعية دموية​
Cardiothoracic
جراحة القلب والصدر​
Reconstructive
جراحات بنائية​
Oncology
جراحة الأورام​
Neurosurgery
جراحة الأعصاب​
Urology surgery 
جراحة المسالك البولية​

جراحة التجميل والحروق​
General surgery
جراحة عامة​
Pediatric surgery
جراحة الأطفال​
Anesthesiology & Recovery
التخدير والإنعاش​
Thoracic surgery
جراحة الصدر​ 
General (internal) Medicine

Gastroenterology
باطنه جهاز هضمي ومناظير​
Endocrinology
باطنه غدد صماء وسكر​
Oncology
طب الأورام​
Hematology
أمراض الدم​
Cardiology
القلب والأوعية الدموية​
Rehabilitation Rheumatology
إعادة التأهيل (العلاج الطبيعي)​التهاب المفاصل​
Pulmonology
الصدرية​
Allergy and immunology
الحساسية والمناعة​
Sports medicine
الطب الرياضي​
Family medicine 
طب العائلة​
Industrial medicine 
الأمراض المهنية وطب الصناعات​
Emergency medicine
طب الطوارئ​
Dermatology
جلدية​
Obstetrics and Gynecology
أمراض النساء والتوليد​
Radiology
الأشعة​
Preventative medicine
الطب الوقائي​
Ophthalmology 
طب العيون​
Nephrology
أمراض باطنه وكلى​ 
Academic

Psychiatry
علم النفس (الأمراض النفسية)​
Speech-Language
التخاطب​


والسلام عليكم جميعا
اختكم
sh.s.a مصر


----------



## yamenshahin (28 مايو 2006)

حاجة طريفة
الله عليكي


----------



## omardj84 (29 مايو 2006)

والله شيء رائع لإن كتير من الأحيان بسأل حالي شومعنى هالاختصاص بالعربي... وعلى فكرة وبعد أزنك أن رح ابعت هالمشاركة لصديق إلي بدو يختص بره ولسى مو عارف شو يختص فإزا ممكن بكون ممنون وناطر ردك... وشكراً


----------



## eng/dream (29 مايو 2006)

دى معلومة للجميع ....ومفيش مانع طبعا


----------



## omardj84 (29 مايو 2006)

أشكرك وجزاك الله خيراً وجعلها لك من الحسنات...


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (30 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم
لكن نسيت 
biomedical technology
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (2 يونيو 2006)

2 مليون شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## abu_rana (11 يوليو 2006)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررك اختي علي موضوعك 
والله شئ جميل 
اخوك ::: ابو رنـــــــــــــا


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

متشكر أوي يا باشمهندس


----------



## رحال حول العالم (8 أغسطس 2006)

شاكرين مهللين 
جهد طيب جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## misteka (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك جزيلا


----------



## أبو موئل (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أيتها الأخت الفاضلة


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (21 يوليو 2009)

جهد يستحق الشكر و الف شكر


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## المتابعة (18 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ايدك على المعلومة


----------

